# Just For Fun.....Let's see your turkey guns this year.



## HD28 (Feb 21, 2020)

Just like to see different turkey guns people like to use.

Here's mine this year.
Rattle canned 870 20 ga with 21" barrel, Vortex Venom red dot & Primos Tightwad choke shooting Longbeard XR #6s.

Good luck to all this upcoming season! Have fun & be safe!


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 21, 2020)

Mossberg 500 youth 20 guage. Indian Creek 555 choke. Bushnell Trophy XLT scope. Federal #9 TSS. I set it up for my wife but told her I needed to use it to make sure everything was working properly.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 21, 2020)

It’s a single shot had them shells for years


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 21, 2020)

Beagler282 said:


> Mossberg 500 youth 20 guage. Indian Creek 555 choke. Bushnell Trophy XLT scope. Federal #9 TSS. I set it up for my wife but told her I needed to use it to make sure everything was working properly.
> 
> View attachment 1003816



Hope she gets one. ?


----------



## DRBugman85 (Feb 21, 2020)

3 lbs of TSS #9 Shot/ Blue dot Gun powder.


----------



## sea trout (Feb 21, 2020)

DRBugman85 said:


> 3 lbs of TSS #9 Shot/ Blue dot Gun powder.
> View attachment 1003822


3 pounds!!!!?????
Y'all takin out gobblers or enimy aircraft??!!!


----------



## sea trout (Feb 21, 2020)

kmckinnie said:


> It’s a single shot had them shells for yearsView attachment 1003820


And if ya don't miss you'll have em next year!!


----------



## DRBugman85 (Feb 21, 2020)

sea trout said:


> 3 pounds!!!!?????
> Y'all takin out gobblers or enimy aircraft??!!!


I like them MORE DEADER


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 21, 2020)

All my guns were lost in a tragic boating accident


----------



## Ruger#3 (Feb 21, 2020)

DRBugman85 said:


> 3 lbs of TSS #9 Shot/ Blue dot Gun powder.
> View attachment 1003822



Dang satellite killer there!


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Feb 21, 2020)

835 Ulti


----------



## DRBugman85 (Feb 21, 2020)

bilgerat said:


> All my guns were lost in a tragic boating accident


I got a loan


bilgerat said:


> All my guns were lost in a tragic boating accident


I have new Remington 870 Super Mag camouflage ya can borrow.Been shot 1 Time by a wimp that said it kicked his 300 pound to hard,I bought it real cheap as a backup.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Feb 21, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Dang satellite killer there!


See the field behind me that's 250 yards just in range for that gun.???


----------



## PEPPERHEAD (Feb 21, 2020)

One of these 20’s


----------



## beretta (Feb 21, 2020)

Beretta A390


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 21, 2020)

PEPPERHEAD said:


> One of these 20’s




You could start some kind of UBER turkey gun service with all those turkey guns. Looks nice, how do you choose which one goes for a walk with you?


----------



## sea trout (Feb 21, 2020)

This is Woody Winchester! And some of his victims.




I bought it right after I was old enough to buy my own firearm. It was at an at cost day sale at Franklins in Athens. It was the cheapest thing they had. I think 160ish bucks. Had NO idea what I was buying, but a pump 12 guage I had the money for.
It kills EVERYTHING I want! 
Since, I've had a mossberg 835 3 1/2 inch "turkey gun"...didn't hold a candle! I won a camo Winchester at a DU banquet... I had the barrel cut down to 23inches and rethreaded to try n make a "turkey gun"...not even close! I just keep goin back to Woody, and he keeps on killin! 
He used to shoot Federal premium maroon shells #5. But for the past 7ish years he does even better with Heavy magnum blends!
My friends in Tenn have been handloadin TSS so I'll try that in April.
I love 28inch barrels. But Woodys downfall is the 28 inch barrel PLUS almost 2 inch extended choke PLUS that long pump action receiver. It can be an aggrivation to backpack it through vines and low thick branches, especially when in a hurry and focused on a gobble.
 The only other gun I'd ever like to try would be a high quality over and under with 28 inch barrels, popular screw in choke system and NO action receiver. That would be perfect size. Maybe Winchester 101.... or Ruger Red Label????
Good luck y'all!


----------



## PEPPERHEAD (Feb 21, 2020)

longbowdave1 said:


> You could start some kind of UBER turkey gun service with all those turkey guns. Looks nice, how do you choose which one goes for a walk with you?


Haha. Totally based on mood. They all have names like my children so I try to show them all some love.


----------



## antharper (Feb 21, 2020)

Same ol 30 year old Winchester 1300 minus the scope this year


----------



## mike brown (Feb 21, 2020)

Mossberg maverick 88 bottomland camo


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Feb 21, 2020)

Here is my 1187 youth compact 20 with a Vortex Venom and one of its victims.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 21, 2020)

My trusty but recently remodeled 2004 H & R turkey pardner 12 GA. New stock foregrip, Red dot, and Redneck porting job. Also using My POV action camera mounted along side of the barrel.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 21, 2020)

Browning A-5 12g with 3 1/2 inch longbeard #6’s


----------



## Buckman18 (Feb 21, 2020)

Stevens Model 301 12 gauge. And...


Mossberg 535. "Ol' Shoulder Breaker"


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 21, 2020)

Buckman18 said:


> View attachment 1003866
> 
> Stevens Model 301 12 gauge. And...
> 
> ...


Bought a 535 for my son. He loves that gun. Got the turkey barrel, fluted slug barrel, and bird barrel for it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 21, 2020)

Them some fine birds.


----------



## crucible02 (Feb 21, 2020)

My TriStar Raptor 12 ga with a Carlsen’s LongBeard XR choke (.650)


----------



## Buckman18 (Feb 21, 2020)

longbowdave1 said:


> Bought a 535 for my son. He loves that gun. Got the turkey barrel, fluted slug barrel, and bird barrel for it.



I like mine also, but Ive had a lot of trouble out of mine. Sights were very cheap then broke, cycling wasnt dependable and had to order a part, the factory choke wasnt any good with lead, the stock actually cracked while sighting in the new sights I ordered to replace the scope in the pic, so now we have a new and heavier stock, the trigger is set extremely heavy. The gun has had about 30 shells shot through it.

I THINK we are good now. If not I'm cutting my losses and getting something else!


----------



## mudpie82 (Feb 22, 2020)

20ga 870  21" barrel
IC choke
fast fire lll
TSS 9'S


----------



## nick_o_demus (Feb 25, 2020)

870 compact 20 gauge and Stevens 301 .410.

They're both killers!


----------



## Blackston (Feb 25, 2020)

Ole Single shot ..... The old blunderbuss works !!!!


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Feb 25, 2020)

Remington 870 Super Mag 12 ga. Other than my first turkey which was shot with a 10 ga., my Goulds in Mexico, and my last turkey which was shot with a crossbow, this 870 has killed every gobbler I've ever shot. I bought it from a guy on the forum in 2009. It hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## davisd9 (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## sowgabuckstalker (Feb 26, 2020)

antharper said:


> Same ol 30 year old Winchester 1300 minus the scope this year View attachment 1003849



Why are you given up the scope? Just curious, have never had optics but going with a FF3 this year, hope to have it on my gun soon.


----------



## HD28 (Feb 26, 2020)

My old friend. 870 12 ga with 26" barrel, Simmons 4x32 Pro Diamond scope
& Truglo choke shooting Longbeard XR #5s.


----------



## hambone76 (Feb 26, 2020)

CZ Swamp Magnum, Jebs 655 in the top barrel and a .668 Star Dot in the bottom one.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 26, 2020)

Just stick to the Gun Docc savage 220A 20ga


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 27, 2020)

Gadget said:


> Just stick to the Gun Docc savage 220A 20ga


man u got to get with the times and update brother.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Feb 27, 2020)

Blackston said:


> Ole Single shot ..... The old blunderbuss works !!!!View attachment 1004297


Magnums? I know that thing kicks like a mule. I use to hunt'um with a old single shot New England. Where's your recoil pad..... mercy!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2020)

My Gun Docc Special. I use it for a lot of purposes.


----------



## Sweet talker (Feb 27, 2020)

PEPPERHEAD said:


> One of these 20’s


I'll take the one on the far right lol. Good looking setup right there.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Feb 27, 2020)

Wayne D Davis said:


> Magnums? I know that thing kicks like a mule. I use to hunt'um with a old single shot New England. Where's your recoil pad..... mercy!


My first hunt with the old single was rough but I thought I may have not snugged up properly. Next time it liked to took my arm off at the shoulder. There wasn't a third time before a home grown pad was added. Later on bought a recoil pad.  Homemade worked better


----------



## Gadget (Feb 27, 2020)

Gaswamp said:


> man u got to get with the times and update brother.




Yeah I know that dip job getting old......need update.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Feb 27, 2020)

Gadget said:


> Yeah I know that dip job getting old......need update.


I put camo tape on my old beater.... works fine. The Turkey never know what hit'um


----------



## DSGB (Feb 27, 2020)

Mossberg Maverick 88 with CamoClad kit that's been on there 10+ years. Thinking about pulling it off and doing a custom rattlecan job.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 27, 2020)

Gadget said:


> Yeah I know that dip job getting old......need update.




u still like the dr optic?


----------



## huckhgh (Feb 27, 2020)

PEPPERHEAD said:


> One of these 20’s



How much would it cost me to take one of those off your hands? Haha, I've always shot a 12 gauge but thinking about getting a 20 and those are SHARP!

Thanks,

Huck


----------



## hambone76 (Feb 27, 2020)

DSGB said:


> Mossberg Maverick 88 with CamoClad kit that's been on there 10+ years. Thinking about pulling it off and doing a custom rattlecan job.
> View attachment 1004499


Looks good to me. If it ain’t broken, don’t fix it.


----------



## Geno67 (Feb 27, 2020)

I have never hunted turkeys as I don't know how to talk to them. I shot a few while squirrel hunting back when we had fall seasons. So I guess mine would be a wood and blue mossberg 500.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Feb 27, 2020)

Geno67 said:


> I have never hunted turkeys as I don't know how to talk to them. I shot a few while squirrel hunting back when we had fall seasons. So I guess mine would be a wood and blue mossberg 500.


Fall season in Georgia?


----------



## sea trout (Feb 27, 2020)

Geno67 said:


> I have never hunted turkeys as I don't know how to talk to them. I shot a few while squirrel hunting back when we had fall seasons. So I guess mine would be a wood and blue mossberg 500.


Still a tried and true bonafied turkey killer these days! The 500


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2020)

Wayne D Davis said:


> Fall season in Georgia?




Yes. Season came in around Thanksgiving and went out the last of February. Limit was 3, gobbler or hen. Young birds are easy to kill. Old gobbler are another story. In the spring they have a reason to come to you. In the fall they don`t. That was a real challenge. I did love to hunt them, even more than in the spring now.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 27, 2020)

Gaswamp said:


> u still like the dr optic?




Yes....love it!! If not the Docter I would have another open reflex red dot similar. I have the Docter Optic on three of my turkey guns, two savage 220As and a Benelli SBEII all with custom mounted Docters by Gunn Doc. My Docter IIs have been sent off and modified with a dimmer led to reduce the starburst effect, I also have a trick where I put tape over the light sensor which will dim the dot also. I have one Docter III which has the low, med and high setting, I use the low setting which gives me the same low light led output. I have two more Docters on pistols.


----------



## Geno67 (Feb 27, 2020)

Wayne D Davis said:


> Fall season in Georgia?


Alabama. I would see them and then injun up on them. I had to belly crawl down an irrigation ditch that ran through a field to get the best one from about thirty yards with a full choke and a high brass fox squirrel load. I have a pic of it around here somewhere - I went and bought a throw away camera cause it was a goodun.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 27, 2020)

Here's my patterning setup and my SBEII with a DocterII


----------



## antharper (Feb 27, 2020)

N


sowgabuckstalker said:


> Why are you given up the scope? Just curious, have never had optics but going with a FF3 this year, hope to have it on my gun soon.


 Maybe just for a change , I was gonna try a ff3 or something similar and decided on some adjustable open sights , could also be because I missed 2 last season and my daughter also shoots it and if he’s not standing still she has trouble with the scope , after a week or so into the season I may put it back on , just got my other sights mounted and haven’t shot it yet


----------



## hambone76 (Feb 28, 2020)

My Cz Swamp Magnum and my Son’s Stevens 301. I might end up toting the Stevens around @ Cohutta this season.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 28, 2020)

hambone76 said:


> I might end up toting the Stevens around @ Cohutta this season.



Cohutta? Ain't no birds left on Cohutta......that's what timber1 told me.


----------



## hambone76 (Feb 28, 2020)

Gadget said:


> Cohutta? Ain't no birds left on Cohutta......that's what timber1 told me.


Lol. I guess I’ll be going on a nature hike at Cohutta then.
Do you think he’ll send us a “back in stock” notice once the birds replenish themselves?


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 28, 2020)

Ithaca SKB 300 in 20 gauge. 

Dipped in bottomland. Gunn Doc threaded to a colonial arms choke.  Added tru glo sights and it was ready to go. Loves tss 9s and federal heavyweight 7s.


----------



## hambone76 (Feb 28, 2020)

Arrow3 said:


> Ithaca SKB 300 in 20 gauge.
> 
> Dipped in bottomland. Gunn Doc threaded to a colonial arms choke.  Added tru glo sights and it was ready to go. Loves tss 9s and federal heavyweight 7s. View attachment 1004775


Nice Sakaba. 
Those Colonial Chokes are awesome.


----------



## hambone76 (Feb 28, 2020)

My other gun is my Mossberg 500A with a .665 Star Dot choke. It puts up a nasty pattern with Federal Hvy 7’s and TSS 9’s. 
I also get my late Cousin Jamie’s Benelli Nova out once in a while and kill one for him. 


^^500A and my little buddy^^ 
The Nova is below with one of Jamie’s birds that I got for him.


----------



## hunter 85 (Feb 29, 2020)

I will be taking one of these two 11-87 super mag or a 20ga Stevens 555


----------



## sea trout (Feb 29, 2020)

hunter 85 said:


> I will be taking one of these two 11-87 super mag or a 20ga Stevens 555



How do you like that 20 gauge 555?
Does yours have the extractors?
Do you find it easy or difficult to find the popular brands of turkey chokes for it?
I'm interested in over and under for turkey
Just lookin at the even legnth of your shotguns right there in that pic.... How long is the barrel on your 1187 and how long a barrel on you 555?


----------



## hunter 85 (Feb 29, 2020)

sea trout said:


> How do you like that 20 gauge 555?
> Does yours have the extractors?
> Do you find it easy or difficult to find the popular brands of turkey chokes for it?
> I'm interested in over and under for turkey
> Just lookin at the even legnth of your shotguns right there in that pic.... How long is the barrel on your 1187 and how long a barrel on you 555?


The rem is a 23” and the Steven is 26” I’m liking it so far it’s not the fit and finish of say a Beretta but decent it points good and is light recoil with turkey loads is a bit stout so I put a limbsaver pad on it as for chokes it takes standard ber/Ben mobile choke threads I have not been able to pattern it but starting with Carlson chokes with the 555 tss choke in top and the 590 black cloud long range in the bottom shoot fed #9 tss and it has extractors


----------



## Ronnie Rhymer (Mar 2, 2020)

This and my hand loaded tss have been a deadly combo for years


----------



## Rfriend (Mar 2, 2020)

I tote a Wards Western Field model 60 16 gauge I got from my Dad many years back before he went home. It does the trick and always feel like Dad is still in the woods with me.


----------



## deast1988 (Mar 3, 2020)

These 4 get to see the spring time woods this year, either in my hands or somebody hunting with me.

Sx3 nwtf .565 mad max #9s lil zip I believe, Leupold mark AR 1.25x4
870 youth .562-5 Sumtoy #8s lil zip I believe, Simmons pro Diamond 4x 
870 youth .385 comp n choke #9.5s apex ninjas. Burris FastFire 2
Pa-459 .665IC #7x9.5s, 2.25oz handloads or 2oz 2 3/4in 8x9s handloads. Not sure those loads names. They both shoot the same, pure wickedness. Leupold VX1 Turkey plex, 1.5 x4


----------



## Whit90 (Mar 3, 2020)

@deast1988 what kind of scope are you using? I am looking for one as I do not want to go the red dot route, but its hard to find a "turkey" scope. Id like a circle recital. I guess you could use any low power scope to get the job done, huh?


----------



## Gut_Pile (Mar 3, 2020)

Weatherby SA-08, burris ff3, TSS 9's


----------



## deast1988 (Mar 3, 2020)

whitney90 said:


> @deast1988 what kind of scope are you using? I am looking for one as I do not want to go the red dot route, but its hard to find a "turkey" scope. Id like a circle recital. I guess you could use any low power scope to get the job done, huh?



It’s the parrellax, a rifle might be 75yds or 100yds, a shotgun could be 50yds or less.

I have 2 dedicated shot gun scopes shorter parrellax, the mark AR Is a rifle scope. But low power doesn’t distort as bad as some could, I shoot rifles a lot. Wasn’t sure I’d like a scope, first gobbler held waddles an watched tss almost rip the head off. Been hooked ever since, scopes do take away field of view, but they aren’t as susceptible to battery’s an weather like an electronic red dot has potential to be, 

Weaver
Simmons
Bushnell
Leupold
All do shot gun scopes, just they stay clear on lower mag with out distorted views.

The Leupold Turkey plex is a discontinued circle, it goes waddles to head an that measurement shows core of pattern an the bird is 40yds or less.


----------



## Beagler282 (Mar 3, 2020)

whitney90 said:


> @deast1988 what kind of scope are you using? I am looking for one as I do not want to go the red dot route, but its hard to find a "turkey" scope. Id like a circle recital. I guess you could use any low power scope to get the job done, huh?



Cheapest one you will probably find. Circle x just like you want and plenty of clarity.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BUSHNELL-1...270622&hash=item444016b66d:g:q~kAAOSwj5FdEoXw


----------



## Whit90 (Mar 3, 2020)

@deast1988 @Beagler282 Thanks yall!


----------



## CassGA (Mar 4, 2020)

Gut_Pile said:


> Weatherby SA-08, burris ff3, TSS 9's
> View attachment 1005210



I've got your twin.

Stevens 301 .410 with factory choke. I have added a FF3 since the pic.
Weatherby SA-08 20 gauge with Sumtoy choke and FF3
Remington 870 12 gauge with Indian Creek choke and FF2


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 4, 2020)

hunter 85 said:


> I will be taking one of these two 11-87 super mag or a *20ga Stevens 555*



A good friend bought a 555 to duck hunt with. I really like that gun!


----------



## Resica (Mar 4, 2020)

Single shot 10 gauge NEF and a 12 gauge 870 with a turkey tube of some sort in it.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 4, 2020)

Resica said:


> Single shot 10 gauge NEF and a 12 gauge 870 with a turkey tube of some sort in it.View attachment 1005421


10 gauge, ouch!


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Mar 4, 2020)

Wayne D Davis said:


> 835 Ulti
> View attachment 1003830


----------



## alphachief (Mar 5, 2020)

This is my dear friend and long time hunting buddy Cousin Jae.  He passed away from a heart attack this past October.  I’ll be carrying his Browning Cynergy this year.


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Mar 5, 2020)

alphachief said:


> This is my dear friend and long time hunting buddy Cousin Jae.  He passed away from a heart attack this past October.  I’ll be carrying his Browning Cynergy this year.


May you bury them in Tribute to your friend


----------



## hambone76 (Mar 5, 2020)

alphachief said:


> This is my dear friend and long time hunting buddy Cousin Jae.  He passed away from a heart attack this past October.  I’ll be carrying his Browning Cynergy this year.


So sorry for your loss of family and hunting partner. I had a Cousin who was more of a big brother in my life. We hunted together, a lot. The Good Lord called him home and at a very young age, many years ago. I do the same as you plan to do with your Cousin’s gun. I take his gun out and shoot a turkey or two for him most every season. I hope that the gun serves you well and that you collect a limit of birds in his honor and memory.


----------



## HabershamHunter85 (Mar 5, 2020)

H&R Pardner 12 gauge, this was before I got a choke for it.  My first year really going after one.  Hopefully it will be successful and get to learn a lot.


----------



## Resica (Mar 5, 2020)

longbowdave1 said:


> 10 gauge, ouch!


You only feel the kick when patterning the gun. Never felt it when shooting a turkey.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 8, 2020)

SBE 2 and M2 20 ga. both with 24” barrels.


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 8, 2020)

01Foreman400 said:


> SBE 2 and M2 20 ga. both with 24” barrels. View attachment 1006018


unique camo job


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 8, 2020)

Gaswamp said:


> unique camo job



Wanted something different.  Got them cerakoted last year.


----------



## Blackston (Mar 20, 2020)

Wayne D Davis said:


> Magnums? I know that thing kicks like a mule. I use to hunt'um with a old single shot New England. Where's your recoil pad..... mercy!


Ok ....Wayne u convinced me


----------



## J3Holt (Mar 20, 2020)

The ole 835 Ulti, Jelly Head, Vortex RD.  Rolling with 3.5" TSS HS 9s til I find more LongBeard XRs (6).


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Mar 20, 2020)

Blackston said:


> View attachment 1007896Ok ....Wayne u convinced me


Your shoulder will thank you


----------

